# Leds en ves de fluoresentes bajo el auto



## Naut (Oct 6, 2009)

Buenas compañeros
mi consulta es sobre si ya existe
un cicuito publicado sobre este tema
lo intente buscar
pero el buscador de la pag me desia que
estaba demaciado saturado o algo asi !

mi consulta es como hacer
un circuito con unos 10 leds aprox. para ponerlos 
bajo el auto en ves de un fluorecente
ya que estos ocupan mayor voltaje
y no encuentro un elebador de voltaje
por eso preferi aserlos con led de alta luminocidad 
Espero ayuda de ustedes
Saludos!
desde chile


aiOz!

ene.-


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 7, 2009)

Tenes que poner los 10 leds en paralelo y cada uno con una resistencia en serie de aprox 500 ohms o algo superior.

Saludos


----------



## Naut (Oct 7, 2009)

Grax por la opionion !
lo voy a intentar !
saludos!


----------



## elmo2 (Oct 7, 2009)

en el tema "*Fabricar ojos de angel con leds"* puedes encontar muchas buenas ideas y los circuitos...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/fabricar-ojos-angel-leds-4452/ 

saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 25, 2009)

Con diez leds no vas a hacer mucho 
Y lo de poner leds en paralelo NO SE HACE!!! Los leds a pesar de ser del mismo lote no son iguales, tienen leves diferencias de tensión, resultado: van a circular corrientes diferentes en cada uno y como consecuencia algunos SEGURO que se te queman en muy poco tiempo.

Como estamos hablando de un auto la tensión de alimentación puede variar entre 11,5V y unos 14V por lo que si querés conectar varios leds te recomiendo que pongas grupos de 3 leds en serie con su respectiva resistencia (conocés Google?, ahi te explican como se calcula  ).
Una vez que lo tengas armado podemos ver de hacerlo intermitente, etc
Fijate los experimentos que hice con leds:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fernandoae#g/u


Yo tambien probé la de los fluorescentes, los usé con dos reactancias electronicas de 220V conectadas un inversor de 12V a 220V que tengo en la camioneta y se ven muy bien:
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=16513662&surr=0#photos
http://es.netlog.com/FERNANDO19BLO/photo/photoid=8807623&surr=0#photos

Pero me quedo con los leds!

Y por último:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74tXB4U1fsk&feature=related
HERMOSO!


----------



## adrianksa (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola, mira lo que yo ago es poner grupos de 4 leds y una resistencia de 680,al positivo y pa que no se te quemen un diodo en el negativo, solo que ya lo he intentado y con 10 led no alumbrara mucho yo lo intente con 40 y se ve mas o menos bien pero con lo que me gaste me hubiera comprado una barra de neon! bueno saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2009)

Bueno ya sabemos que pones 4 leds en paralelo (que no se debe hacer) con una resistencia de 680, pero...
POR FAVOR NO LO SIGAS REPITIENDO :enfadado:

Y los leds ya son DIODOS, asiq lo del diodo en el negativo... digamos que no tiene mucho sentido


----------



## unleased! (Dic 8, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Y los leds ya son DIODOS, asiq lo del diodo en el negativo... digamos que no tiene mucho sentido


Cierto, pero sus características eléctricas no son exactamente iguales. La primera diferencia apreciable es que en inversa un led blanco puede soportar (depende del led) entre 5 y 10v mientras que un diodo rectificador común (por ejemplo el 1N4007) llega a los 1000V. Los dos son diodos, pero cada uno está pensado para una acción en concreto. También un zener es un diodo, pero sus caracteristicas eléctricas difieren un poco a las de un led o a las de un rectificador...


----------



## javier397 (Dic 8, 2009)

aca en uruaugy se venden varios leds para poner bajo el auto en casas de tuning... realmente no es algo que me guste demasiado ya que se nota clarisimo que no es un tubo pero se puede hacer como te han dicho poniendo de a pocos en paralelo... pero me pa que vas a gastare un buen numero en leds y no te va a rendir como desearias!


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2009)

Y dale! EN PARALELO NO!
Los leds son mejores porque no trabajan con alta tensión, tiene una duración SUPERIOR, resisten perfectamente los golpes, consumen muchisimo menos, sigo?
Y pueden iluminar lo mismo o mas que un neon comùn... vuelvo a poner el video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74tXB...eature=related


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

como me gusta ese vid fer, tremendo, taria buenisimo saber cuantos leds puso y como


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2009)

Seguro que de 5mm no son 
Yo supongo que se han usado algunas barras como estas:
http://www.iluminacionled.com.ar/imagenes/DSC09975.JPG
http://www.iluminacionled.com.ar/imagenes/DSC09973.JPG
http://www.ukai.com/FU-BLR-HBO1L12B...wat-alta-potencia-estandar-blanco-frio-570mm/

Debe haber bastantes billetes ahi


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

y tanto pueden iluminar?? por que en el vid se ve re bien


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 8, 2009)

Si, no es un fake el video, fijate los otros que hay en el canal.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

nono, me referia a esas barras que pusiste, sera eso lo que tiene puesto el auto?? por que se ve bastante bien el vid


----------



## Bugarini (Mar 4, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Con diez leds no vas a hacer mucho
> Y lo de poner leds en paralelo NO SE HACE!!! Los leds a pesar de ser del mismo lote no son iguales, tienen leves diferencias de tensión, resultado: van a circular corrientes diferentes en cada uno y como consecuencia algunos SEGURO que se te queman en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Como estamos hablando de un auto la tensión de alimentación puede variar entre 11,5V y unos 14V por lo que si querés conectar varios leds te recomiendo que pongas grupos de 3 leds en serie con su respectiva resistencia (conocés Google?, ahi te explican como se calcula  ).
> ...


 
si me hicieras el favor de postear como conectantes las reactancias seria de gran ayuda amigo mio, saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 4, 2010)

Depende de la reactancia, pero en las mias son seis cables, dos en cada extremo del tubo y dos de alimentacion que van a la salida de 220V de la ups o inversor


----------



## Bugarini (Mar 4, 2010)

muchas gracias fernandoae cuando finalice el proyecto de emular el neon con leds subire una foto.


----------



## luishh1974 (Ago 6, 2010)

naut!!    lo que puedes hacer es comprar unos discos que viene con tres leds y que tienen c/u una optica muy pequeña,  eso se venden en  las casas de importados (serian como una linterna de emergencia que usa una pila) .  lo que tienes que hacer ees un regulador de  voltaje con el integrado 7805, . poner varios de estos discos, debajo del auto , y como la distancia del  asfalto  hasta el piso del vehiculo es nose 20cm creo , se ven muy bien .
  icluso te doy una idea   armale un vumetro con un integrado lm3915/3916  . este integrado  maneja 10s leds, (puede ser 10 discos ) y al  ritmo de la musica , se mueve en barra o le pones una llave inversora y se ven en forma de punto, 

 oja que te sirva  algo que siempre tuve la idea y no la hice porque no tengo auto propio , y si es de mi viejo, me mata , no le gista esas de tunear, )

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2010)

[ironic_mode=ON]
Mejor los pones en paralelo y sin resistencia, así se funden enseguida y te ahorras la multa (también te ahorras de hacer el ridículo con semejante "decoración") 
[Ironic_mode=OFF]

¿En serio no habrán mil millones de post en los que se explica como conectar LEDs?

Si queréis hacer un buen control de los leds, usad un regulador de INTENSIDAD, no de tensión.
En principio es favorable poner todos los que se pueda en serie, hasta acercarse a los 12V de la batería, porque se ahorra potencia y "circuitos de control", ya sea una simple resistencia o un regulador de intensidad.
Claro que si en serie se funde uno, se van todos los de la hilera, así que quizás sea conveniente ponerlos "uno al lado del otro" que no en paralelo, con cada uno su resistencia o circuito, pero eso lo complica.

Otra cosa crítica para esta "aplicación" es que habrá que encapsularlos en algún recipiente estanco, los bajos del vehículo están expuestos a salpicaduras. Y poner un buen circuito de protección; si salta una piedra y los rompe que no se haga un cortocircuito.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 6, 2010)

> naut!!    lo que puedes hacer es comprar unos discos que viene con tres leds y que tienen c/u una optica muy pequeña


Lo que HAY que hacer es comprar los leds individuales, mucho mas barato.



> Si queréis hacer un buen control de los leds, usad un regulador de INTENSIDAD, no de tensión.


Emmm... si les bajas la tension de alimentación baja la intensidad, REGULADOR DE TENSION = REGULADOR DE INTENSIDAD.



> Otra cosa crítica para esta "aplicación" es que habrá que encapsularlos  en algún recipiente estanco, los bajos del vehículo están expuestos a  salpicaduras.


Lo que se puede usar es cablecanal (http://www.electroindustria.com/nuevo/aplicacion_info.asp?id=498), y del lado de adentro sellarlo con silicona.



> Y poner un buen circuito de protección


Lease "fusible".


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 6, 2010)

una idea que se me ocurrio ahora, tal vez usando una de esas manguerar transparentes llenas de agua destilada y a los extremos unos leds, creen que funcionaria como los ojos del angel?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 6, 2010)

No, y no hace falta complicarlo con agua


----------

